# i need cheap printer for printing out transparencies



## zo76 (Nov 13, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a cheap printer (inkjet or laser)around $100 for printing out 8.5x11 transparencies. Preferably a printer that I could buy at frys, bestbuy, or walmart. Also if someone could tell me what to look for in a printer for printing out dark transparencies. 

I heard that laser printers are best for printing out transparencies. I found these two laser printers. would they do the job? 

Walmart.com : HP LaserJet P1005 printer : Computers

Walmart.com : HP LJP1006 Laser Jet printer : Computers


----------



## bugnaw (Jul 8, 2008)

HP Printers are ok based on my experience but nowadays always consider the cost per page or how much is the toner???

If the customer does not require detailed half-tones, I only use the Epson inkjets with tracing paper for the artwork.


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

i use an epson 1270 (or a 1280) wide format inkjet.... prints 11 x 17s

can be scored off ebay for usually cheap... i got mine for $50

I use it to print on Vellum... works great!

best things about them is:

1. 11x17 capabilities

2. its a simple mechanical printer, no complex electronic components like most of the newer inkjets

3. Ink carts can be picked up CHEAP (I get 10 packs off ebay 6 black and 4 colors for like $20!!!)

I get really nice crisp edges out of illustrator... for halftones, I create those in Photoshop and output with no RIP needed...


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

How about $40 shipped. 

Epson C88+

I use this one and it works great. Free shipping and it comes with a set of inks. Can't beat it for the price.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

A Perfect Pixel said:


> i use an epson 1270 (or a 1280) wide format inkjet.... prints 11 x 17s
> 
> can be scored off ebay for usually cheap... i got mine for $50
> 
> ...


Our 1280 can print 13x19 or 13 x 44 if you print on a roll.


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

INKSCREENS said:


> Our 1280 can print 13x19 or 13 x 44 if you print on a roll.


yeah, so does the 1270

i just said it had the _capability_ to do 11x17s... 

I have both the 1270 and a 1280

the only real difference i see is, the 1270 has separate ink lights and tells you specifically which ink tank is empty as opposed to no ink light and not knowing which tank was empty 

this is a 1270:









this is a 1280:


there is also a silver version of the 1280:
http://kevinandamanda.com/photos/scraproom/printer.jpg
(too big to post)


----------



## force (Mar 19, 2006)

what is the capabilities of epson 1270 black real black and can it print halftone


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

force said:


> what is the capabilities of epson 1270 black real black and can it print halftone


I use the "premium glossy paper" setting which drops a ton of ink and it's really dark

for tones, you could either use a RIP software and print them on the epson or create your halftones in PhotoShop (bitmap) and print them even without the RIP

I love my 12XX series epsons!!!!!


----------



## zo76 (Nov 13, 2007)

A Perfect Pixel said:


> i use an epson 1270 (or a 1280) wide format inkjet.... prints 11 x 17s
> 
> can be scored off ebay for usually cheap... i got mine for $50
> 
> ...


So I took your advice and went looking for a Epson 1270 and I found one on Craigslist for only 40 bucks and I also bought new ink. Now guess what...It doesn't work. I messed around with it for a few day and it just wont print. I Called dude back to get my money back and no answer. So I lost a total of $70. So you know what I did? Have ya ever seen Office Space when they beat up the printer/ fax machine with a bat. I took the printer out back and Kicked it @ss. 

Now I'm off looking for a new printer to print out my transparencies. I came across the Epson Stylus c120. Its the updated model of the c88. Has anyone had any good experience with this model for printing dark transparencies.


----------



## bugnaw (Jul 8, 2008)

I believe that most inkjets have good print results by using transparencies designed for inkjets also.


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm a newbie and from all my research it appears as if Epson's the way to go because of the durabrite cartridges etc. and it meets your budget requirements though I obviously differ to the power players on the forum 
-regina


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

I think the c120 should be fine for you.


----------



## Drandon (Mar 14, 2008)

You can get R1400's from Staples for $199, and you can get the C-120 for about 60-70. The C-120 works well, but only prints 8.5x11. You'll have to do a little splicing with larger images, but it works very well, and is cheap!

Beau


----------



## lunarc (Jul 10, 2008)

Most of the time, you get what you pay for. Personally, if you are serious about doing your own screens, get the best you can afford. In the long run, it will more than pay itself off. Good luck!


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

Can anybody make a comparison between the C-120 and the 
* EPSON Stylus C88 
*


----------



## Drandon (Mar 14, 2008)

The C-120 is the upgraded version of the C-88. The print quality is as to be expected, a little better than the C-88, but really both printers print very well for aa $70 printer. The major difference in the C-120 is definitely the speed. It prints with a significant amount of speed over the C-88. You can get the C-120's at Staples for about $70. I've seen them drop down to $59 when they go on sale, which is often at Staples. 

The biggest downside for the screen printer is the size of the print. It only prints up to 8x14 which is fine for most images, but anything larger and you'll have to splice them together.

Also remember that you're not printing spot color black. You'll want to print a rich black. The easiest way to do this is the setup your artwork in an RGB black, and let the print driver determine the values for how it will output it to your film. YOu could also set all of your CYMK values to 100%. Either way works about the same, and it makes for a darker image than a spot color black.


----------



## wanttobreakin (Jul 2, 2008)

got this info from www.staples.com:


$119
Samsung ML-2510 Laser Printer 

Prints up to 25 ppm
Up to 1200 x 600-dpi resolution
First page out in approx. 8.5 seconds
$119
Brother® HL-2140 Laser Printer 

Prints up to 23 ppm
Up to 2400 x 600-dpi resolution
Duty cycle of up to 10,000 pages/month
you can also check out ebay and amazon for these printers.... they might have them for cheaper


----------



## buy4now1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Epson C120
$ 59 at office max
Epson 1280 on ebay
$ 100


----------

